# Rebranded DRI resorts to HVC or HGVC



## holdaer (Jun 24, 2022)

As of June 24, 2022, these are the DRI resorts that have been rebranded to Hilton Vacation club or Hilton Grand Vacations Club.

*Hilton Vacation Club*

_Arizona_
Ridge on Sedona, a Hilton Vacation Club
Scottsdale Links Resort, a Hilton Vacation Club
Scottsdale Villa Mirage, a Hilton Vacation Club
Sedona Summit, a Hilton Vacation Club

_California_
Lake Tahoe Resort, a Hilton Vacation Club

_Florida_
Mystic Dunes, a Hilton Vacation Club

_Hawaii_
The Point at Poipu, a Hilton Vacation Club

_Virginia_
The Historic Powhatan Resort, a Hilton Vacation Club
Ocean Beach Club, a Hilton Vacation Club
Oceanaire, a Hilton Vacation Club

_Sint Maarten_
Flamingo Beach, a Hilton Vacation Club
Royal Palm, a Hilton Vacation Club

*Hilton Grand Vacations Club*

_California_
Hilton Grand Vacations Club Palm Desert (formally Embarc Palm Desert)


----------



## amycurl (Jun 24, 2022)

Thank you—I hadn’t realized that so many had already been rebranded. And I wasn’t expecting a new thread, but I suppose I asked for it…


----------



## escanoe (Jun 24, 2022)

I know it is the last place where things are rebranded ... or anything is updated for that matter .... but none of this is reflected on RCI yet.


----------



## nuwermj (Jun 24, 2022)

escanoe said:


> I know it is the last place where things are rebranded ... or anything is updated for that matter .... but none of this is reflected on RCI yet.



Do you have reason to believe that the Diamond resorts are going to be affiliated with RCI? Although many individual resorts have been affiliated with RCI and their deeded owners could use the exchange company, the Diamond point club was not affiliated with RCI. The Diamond point club is now what is called Hilton Vacation Club.


----------



## dayooper (Jun 24, 2022)

nuwermj said:


> Do you have reason to believe that the Diamond resorts are going to be affiliated with RCI? Although many individual resorts have been affiliated with RCI and their deeded owners could use the exchange company, the Diamond point club was not affiliated with RCI. The Diamond point club is now what is called Hilton Vacation Club.



I think that HGV’s affiliation with RCI is the reasoning. Every resort in HGVC is in RCI. Now, could they be ending that and go to DEX or not include the former DRI resorts with the other HGV properties? Sure, but the assumption is that as long as HGV is associated with RCI, the Hilton branded properties will be in RCI. I’m not saying they will be, but HGV’s affiliation with RCI has been historically strong. 

Actually, the deeded units (and probably the points accounts as well) could be triple affiliated (RCI, DEX and II). Many of the properties that were created before HGVC integrated them are dually affiliated with RCI and II.


----------



## escanoe (Jun 24, 2022)

nuwermj said:


> Do you have reason to believe that the Diamond resorts are going to be affiliated with RCI?



Uhm, every single resort involved in this discussion was already affiliated with RCI before the merger. While DRI (trust and deeded week) trades in DeX, DeX is a backdoor for RCI. Basically, DeX is (at least in part) DRI's portal to RCI (but unlike other mini systems everything the DRI consumer sees is branded DeX). Not all DeX trades involve RCI (DRI to DRI trades can remain internal.)

Since I wanted to be sure what I am saying is accurate, I looked every one of these resorts up in the RCI system and provide links below. While not surprising, not a one of these has been rebranded within the information RCI presents.

_Arizona_
Ridge on Sedona, a Hilton Vacation Club
Scottsdale Links Resort, a Hilton Vacation Club
Scottsdale Villa Mirage, a Hilton Vacation Club
Sedona Summit, a Hilton Vacation Club

_California_
Lake Tahoe Resort, a Hilton Vacation Club

_Florida_
Mystic Dunes, a Hilton Vacation Club

_Hawaii_
The Point at Poipu, a Hilton Vacation Club

_Virginia_
The Historic Powhatan Resort, a Hilton Vacation Club
Ocean Beach Club, a Hilton Vacation Club
Oceanaire, a Hilton Vacation Club

_Sint Maarten_
Flamingo Beach, a Hilton Vacation Club
Royal Palm, a Hilton Vacation Club

*Hilton Grand Vacations Club*

_California_
Hilton Grand Vacations Club Palm Desert (formally Embarc Palm Desert)


----------



## youppi (Jun 25, 2022)

3 years ago I did this post:








						Will DR move to RCI ? Some resorts from DR added to RCI directory
					

Some resorts that were always associated with II has been added to the RCI directory. I saw availability in the exchange inventory (week) only at Ocean Beach Club at this moment for 2020 using a friend RCI points account...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## pokerpenny (Jun 25, 2022)

holdaer said:


> As of June 24, 2022, these are the DRI resorts that have been rebranded to Hilton Vacation club or Hilton Grand Vacations Club.
> 
> *Hilton Vacation Club*
> 
> ...


thank you for this, but can you tell me what that means  I am a DIAMOND ONLY member


----------



## artringwald (Jun 25, 2022)

escanoe said:


> _Hawaii_
> The Point at Poipu, a Hilton Vacation Club


I followed the link and the pictures of the resort are at least 10 years old. They were taken before the water intrusion external repairs and before the interior updates. It may be a long time before RCI updates for the new branding.


----------



## escanoe (Jun 25, 2022)

Welcome to RCI listings! I believe it is on the properties/HVC/DRI to update the photos and information versus RCI. It must be a pain because few resorts keep them updated. I will bet HVC/HGVC can get what it wants out of RCI .... because once they leave it is a huge blow to the exchange (especially following DVC). 

HGVC/DRI make money out of rebranding these resorts on hilton.com and building up sales sizzle for HVC Max .... updating RCI listings .... not so much.



artringwald said:


> I followed the link and the pictures of the resort are at least 10 years old. They were taken before the water intrusion external repairs and before the interior updates.
> 
> It may be a long time before RCI updates for the new branding.


----------



## rog2867 (Jun 25, 2022)

So do you to join max to get access?


----------



## escanoe (Jun 25, 2022)

Hypothetically it will come in the futurre ... and assuming there is inventory available at the 6-month mark. 

This is a wait and see thing for a prudent purchaser, and still almost assuredly not worth it for most. 



rog2867 said:


> So do you to join max to get access?


----------



## dandjane1 (Jun 25, 2022)

escanoe said:


> Hypothetically it will come in the futurre ... and assuming there is inventory available at the 6-month mark.
> 
> This is a wait and see thing for a prudent purchaser, and still almost assuredly not worth it for most.


*According to the sales weasel at our recent "presentation" at a Hilton Resort, we, as Diamond owners can
always use our points at DRI or DRI/HGV resorts, but not at HGV /Hilton resorts, unless you buy more DRI points,
which will cost ya $8 each for 5K points, or $40 K. This opens the door to use HGV Max. The "benefits" of HGV 
Max are that your points can now be used at Hilton, but you'll be a minimum member, since no Elite Level 
of DRI transfers. Eventually, the DRI Trust is intended to be broken/abrogated/done away with. The bum's rush then will 
be to buy more points so as to "bring over" all your DRIn points into 100% Hilton points. Slimy all around.
This is only my understanding - YMMV.*


----------



## Chika (Jun 25, 2022)

holdaer said:


> As of June 24, 2022, these are the DRI resorts that have been rebranded to Hilton Vacation club or Hilton Grand Vacations Club.
> 
> *Hilton Vacation Club*
> 
> ...




After years with Diamond and a Centum owner and a HGVC in South Carolina-studio +   We just upgraded our points into Hilton Max at the Premier + level changed to the Elara 2 Bedroom elite.  

This was a confusing process but now that we are seeing the beginning of the changes and Embarc we feel relieved.  Our points and hassles will be reduced and a focus of time, money and trades.  any comments welcome


----------



## elleryjean (Jun 25, 2022)

escanoe said:


> Uhm, every single resort involved in this discussion was already affiliated with RCI before the merger. While DRI (trust and deeded week) trades in DeX, DeX is a backdoor for RCI. Basically, DeX is (at least in part) DRI's portal to RCI (but unlike other mini systems everything the DRI consumer sees is branded DeX). Not all DeX trades involve RCI (DRI to DRI trades can remain internal.)
> 
> Since I wanted to be sure what I am saying is accurate, I looked every one of these resorts up in the RCI system and provide links below. While not surprising, not a one of these has been rebranded within the information RCI presents.
> 
> ...


 
I own at Embarc and I am with Interval International.


----------



## brp (Jun 26, 2022)

As someone who will not be Elite and not willing to overpay for the Max thing, it seems that this is just a naming thing and has no real significance as far as I can see.

Eventually buying a DRI contract should still, as far as I know, get me into the original DRI resorts, even if renamed (P@P and KBP, for example).

Is there any reason to believe that this renaming changes that equation?

Cheers.


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 27, 2022)

Chika said:


> After years with Diamond and a Centum owner and a HGVC in South Carolina-studio +   We just upgraded our points into Hilton Max at the Premier + level changed to the Elara 2 Bedroom elite.
> 
> This was a confusing process but now that we are seeing the beginning of the changes and Embarc we feel relieved.  Our points and hassles will be reduced and a focus of time, money and trades.  any comments welcome


Will their be a new owner book release by Hilton explaining all these new changes to DRI and Hilton owners?


----------



## cd5 (Jun 29, 2022)

holdaer said:


> As of June 24, 2022, these are the DRI resorts that have been rebranded to Hilton Vacation club or Hilton Grand Vacations Club.
> 
> *Hilton Vacation Club*
> 
> ...


All Diamond properties - not Embarc (formerly Club Intrawest) are HVC* (edited to correct acronym) branded.
All Embarc clubs will be HGVC. Confirmed at Embarc BOD meeting à few months ago.


----------



## elaine (Jun 30, 2022)

Will existing HGVC (not joining MAX) get 9 months shot at Embarc?


----------



## dayooper (Jun 30, 2022)

cd5 said:


> All Diamond properties - not Embarc (formerly Club Intrawest) are HGV branded.
> All Embarc clubs will be HGVC. Confirmed at Embarc BOD meeting à few months ago.



DRI properties will be branded HVC (Hilton Vacation Club) while HGVC is Hilton Grand Vacation Club. HGV is the name of the overall organization that oversees all of the properties. *in best sarcastic voice * That’s all pretty clear now, isn’t it.


----------



## cd5 (Jun 30, 2022)

There will be 2 types of resorts under the Hilton banner - HGVC made up of the existing Hilton Vacation Clubs + the 9 Embarc Clubs, and HVC - made up of the current Diamond Resorts. You are correct and I'm  not sure why you felt you needed to be snarky about that - I made a mistake in the acronym but that was what was meant - Diamond will be branded Hilton Vacation Club (without the "Grand").


----------



## Eric B (Jun 30, 2022)

cd5 said:


> There will be 2 types of resorts under the Hilton banner - HGVC made up of the existing Hilton Vacation Clubs + the 9 Embarc Clubs, and HVC - made up of the current Diamond Resorts. You are correct and I'm  not sure why you felt you needed to be snarky about that - I made a mistake in the acronym but that was what was meant - Diamond will be branded Hilton Vacation Club (without the "Grand").



I think the point was re: your initial statement that the DRI ones would be branded HGV vice HVC.  I took it as a typo since HGV is the parent organization.


----------



## Eric B (Jun 30, 2022)

BTW, it will really be 4 types, HVC, HGVC, a Hilton Club resorts (formerly called by Hilton Club resorts) and the Hilton Club (a single resort that no non owners can book into, but I believe owners can book out of).  At least that's my understanding - nothing goes into a separate Max category.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jun 30, 2022)

cd5 said:


> There will be 2 types of resorts under the Hilton banner - HGVC made up of the existing Hilton Vacation Clubs + the 9 Embarc Clubs, and HVC - made up of the current Diamond Resorts. You are correct and I'm  not sure why you felt you needed to be snarky about that - I made a mistake in the acronym but that was what was meant - Diamond will be branded Hilton Vacation Club (without the "Grand").



I don't think he was being snarky with you. I think he was making fun of the confusion that HGV has created with their brand e.g. To riff off Monty Python There is Spam, Spam and eggs, Spam and bacon...Spam, spam, and spam!

I appreciate all of your comments on this forum and find it very helpful to understanding how Embarc will be integrated.


----------



## escanoe (Jun 30, 2022)

CalGalTraveler said:


> I don't think he was being snarky with you.



Right. That is just not in the nature of @DaYooper or any Yooper









						What is a Yooper? The Definition of A Yooper in Full
					

Residents of Michigan's Upper Peninsula are defined by many things, but what is the true definition of a Yooper?




					makeitmqt.com


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Jun 30, 2022)

escanoe said:


> Right. That is just not in the nature of @DaYooper or any Yooper
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I had no idea a Yooper was even a thing...


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 30, 2022)

Is any of this in writing from Hilton?


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Jun 30, 2022)

If your talking the about the brands, then yes though HGV tends to consider the Hilton Club and by Hilton Clubs as sub-brands of the Hilton Grand Vacation Club,  At least in the past that's how they referred to them


----------



## GT75 (Jun 30, 2022)

cd5 said:


> All Embarc clubs will be HGVC. Confirmed at Embarc BOD meeting à few months ago.


Thank you for that information.    That is great news for us HGVC members and I also hope for former CI/Embarc members.    Do you have any information on the exchange agreement/rules between these two programs?


----------



## letsgobobby (Jun 30, 2022)

cd5 said:


> All Embarc clubs will be HGVC.


But does that mean equal and proportional exchanges like with any other HGVC club window? It doesn't seem it could be that simple; both groups of owners have rights and some might oppose such a full merger. For instance I'd love access to Zihua and Whistler, but might resent the demand at 9 months at Lagoon. Maybe they enter HGVC but the windows are different or there are other restrictions. Don't think we can presume anything at this point.


----------



## cd5 (Jun 30, 2022)

GT75 said:


> Thank you for that information.    That is great news for us HGVC members and I also hope for former CI/Embarc members.    Do you have any information on the exchange agreement/rules between these two programs?


No news about any agreements. (yet)


----------



## cd5 (Jun 30, 2022)

letsgobobby said:


> But does that mean equal and proportional exchanges like with any other HGVC club window? It doesn't seem it could be that simple; both groups of owners have rights and some might oppose such a full merger. For instance I'd love access to Zihua and Whistler, but might resent the demand at 9 months at Lagoon. Maybe they enter HGVC but the windows are different or there are other restrictions. Don't think we can presume anything at this point.


I think it will be difficult to have substantive changes because of the master déclarations on which the clubs are based. Any access given would likely have to be because of mutual exchanges between the 2 systems.


----------



## GT75 (Jun 30, 2022)

cd5 said:


> No news about any agreements. (yet)


Thanks.   Please keep us posted if/when you find out.


----------



## GT75 (Jun 30, 2022)

cd5 said:


> I think it will be difficult to have substantive changes because of the master déclarations on which the clubs are based. Any access given would likely have to be because of mutual exchanges between the 2 systems.


Yes, that is my thoughts also.    I am wondering/hoping for a similar arrangement to what we had before CI was bought by DRI.    I think that this was around 2015 or 2016.


----------



## dayooper (Jun 30, 2022)

cd5 said:


> There will be 2 types of resorts under the Hilton banner - HGVC made up of the existing Hilton Vacation Clubs + the 9 Embarc Clubs, and HVC - made up of the current Diamond Resorts. You are correct and I'm  not sure why you felt you needed to be snarky about that - I made a mistake in the acronym but that was what was meant - Diamond will be branded Hilton Vacation Club (without the "Grand").



Absolutely wasn’t trying to be snarky. I have appreciated everything you have shared and even went back into your history to get your info on CI! My sarcasm was based off of the fact HGV‘s rules are so different, but named so similar.

I truly apologize if you thought I was being snarky toward you.


----------



## Agepay (Jun 30, 2022)

cd5 said:


> I think it will be difficult to have substantive changes because of the master déclarations on which the clubs are based. Any access given would likely have to be because of mutual exchanges between the 2 systems.


Hmm... so as an HGVC member about to purchase Embarc resale points to finally have access at Sandestin, this may prove be a waste of my money in a few months if we are given access anyway.  

Other scenarios: 12mos booking for original TS/ 9 mos for newly acquired. And/or, HGVC offers access to newly acquired properties for a purchase price of $7-15k for members of both systems.
So advise to buy into Embarc now or wait and see?


----------



## cd5 (Jul 1, 2022)

Agepay said:


> Hmm... so as an HGVC member about to purchase Embarc resale points to finally have access at Sandestin, this may prove be a waste of my money in a few months if we are given access anyway.
> 
> Other scenarios: 12mos booking for original TS/ 9 mos for newly acquired. And/or, HGVC offers access to newly acquired properties for a purchase price of $7-15k for members of both systems.
> So advise to buy into Embarc now or wait and see?


I advise getting Embarc points now. Cheaper than the price Hilton will likely charge to get access & better member booking timelines.


----------



## cd5 (Jul 1, 2022)

GT75 said:


> Yes, that is my thoughts also.    I am wondering/hoping for a similar arrangement to what we had before CI was bought by DRI.    I think that this was around 2015 or 2016.


Doesn't look like Hilton wants this. We were told any access would cost $


----------



## cd5 (Jul 1, 2022)

pedro47 said:


> Is any of this in writing from Hilton?


If you're referring to my comments, it's on record in our board meeting minutes. Accessible to members on the Embarc site after they have been approved at the next board meeting...


----------



## cd5 (Jul 1, 2022)

letsgobobby said:


> But does that mean equal and proportional exchanges like with any other HGVC club window? It doesn't seem it could be that simple; both groups of owners have rights and some might oppose such a full merger. For instance I'd love access to Zihua and Whistler, but might resent the demand at 9 months at Lagoon. Maybe they enter HGVC but the windows are different or there are other restrictions. Don't think we can presume anything at this point.


Embarc will be rebranded as HGVC however nothing will be simple, in effect, and it will cost $ to access. No details yet other than saying that the previous arrangement (prior to the DRI purchase of Club Intrawest in 2015) is not in the books (Embarc members were interested too). There are many restrictions that will limit access to Embarc from non-Embarc members - the governance documents for the clubs are very precise in what can and can't be done.


----------



## brp (Jul 1, 2022)

cd5 said:


> Embarc will be rebranded as HGVC however nothing will be simple, in effect, and it will cost $ to access. No details yet other than saying that the previous arrangement (prior to the DRI purchase of Club Intrawest in 2015) is not in the books (Embarc members were interested too). There are many restrictions that will limit access to Embarc from non-Embarc members - the governance documents for the clubs are very precise in what can and can't be done.



Thanks. So, as expected and discussed here, these will, effectively, be HGVC in name only as far as existing HGVC members (especially us resale scum ) are concerned, correct? No access like other HGVC properties without added $$.

Cheers.


----------



## Agepay (Jul 1, 2022)

cd5 said:


> Embarc will be rebranded as HGVC however nothing will be simple, in effect, and it will cost $ to access. No details yet other than saying that the previous arrangement (prior to the DRI purchase of Club Intrawest in 2015) is not in the books (Embarc members were interested too). There are many restrictions that will limit access to Embarc from non-Embarc members - the governance documents for the clubs are very precise in what can and can't be done.


Thankful  for your help! Good info.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jul 1, 2022)

Great. Just what we need is another club within the club to add to the confusion. In addition to by Hilton Club, HGVC, HGV we will now have eHGVC? (Embarc-Hilton Grand Vacations Club)


----------



## cd5 (Jul 1, 2022)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Great. Just what we need is another club within the club to add to the confusion. In addition to by Hilton Club, HGVC, HGV we will now have eHGVC? (Embarc-Hilton Grand Vacations Club)


Looks like it...


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 1, 2022)

embarc max!  =D


----------



## cd5 (Jul 1, 2022)

brp said:


> Thanks. So, as expected and discussed here, these will, effectively, be HGVC in name only as far as existing HGVC members (especially us resale scum ) are concerned, correct? No access like other HGVC properties without added $$.
> 
> Cheers.


It would likely be cheaper (and more advantageous) to just buy resale Embarc points if you want to go regularly.


----------



## cricket (Jul 1, 2022)

_Sint Maarten_
Flamingo Beach, a Hilton Vacation Club
Royal Palm, a Hilton Vacation Club

Not currently true as of July 2.  I am currently sitting in a room at Flamingo. Neither has been rebranded as of now.  I was told they expect it by "the end of June (obviously didn't happen!) or July". We will see.  But the listing is not totally correct.


----------



## GT75 (Jul 1, 2022)

cd5 said:


> It would likely be cheaper (and more advantageous) to just buy resale Embarc points if you want to go regularly.


This is the same advice we have been giving if someone is wanting regular access to either HGVC or DRI (soon to be HVC).   Why should someone "settle for the leftovers when they want the main event."


----------



## Talent312 (Jul 3, 2022)

Why should someone pay for leftovers when they don't want the main course?
Is it becuz the main course is hot & steamy, and looks so yummy?
.


----------



## Bill4728 (Jul 4, 2022)

Where are you seeing this rebranding??    On the RCI website, available to non RCI members,  there is no rebranding of the Embarc resorts. In fact many of the Embarc resorts are not even branded Embarc

Whistler is named Club Intrawest Whistler     And Palm Desert has no branding at all.


----------



## cd5 (Jul 4, 2022)

Rebranding officially starts this fall and will take over a year before its finished. One resort at a time.


----------



## holdaer (Jul 4, 2022)

Go to Hilton Grand Vacations website. Click on resorts and destinations. 









						Hilton Grand Vacations
					

At Hilton Grand Vacations, we believe life is incomplete without vacations. Learn how you can see more of the world from the comfort of our exceptional timeshare resorts




					www.hiltongrandvacations.com


----------



## brp (Jul 5, 2022)

cd5 said:


> It would likely be cheaper (and more advantageous) to just buy resale Embarc points if you want to go regularly.



Thanks. Yeah, that was the initial thought a while back. I still want to wait to see how things shake out (and renaming is a strong first step for them) before doing anything. Since target properties are few (KBC and P@P) and they're in the same collection, the decision will be pretty easy if things remain as seems likely.

Cheers.


----------



## escanoe (Jul 5, 2022)

RCI, I suspect, will be the last place any rebranding will be observed. 

It will be observable on Hilton.com (booking hotels and resorts) and Google Maps (business listings) before RCI if past is prologue.  




Bill4728 said:


> Where are you seeing this rebranding??    On the RCI website, available to non RCI members,  there is no rebranding of the Embarc resorts. In fact many of the Embarc resorts are not even branded Embarc
> 
> Whistler is named Club Intrawest Whistler     And Palm Desert has no branding at all.


----------



## Talent312 (Aug 9, 2022)

pedro47 said:


> Will their be a new owner book release by Hilton explaining all these new changes to DRI and Hilton owners?



What is this thing you call a "book?"
HGV stopped issuing anything on paper about 15 years ago or so.
But we can go to the website with lots of pretty pictures & graphs.
There is a fairly robust Help section, where you can find The Rules.


----------



## escanoe (Aug 9, 2022)

Talent312 said:


> What is this thing you call a "book?"
> HGV stopped issuing anything on paper about 15 years ago or so.
> But we can go to the website with lots of pretty pictures & graphs.
> There is a fairly robust Help section, where you can find The Rules.



When I bought my first resale contract in 2018, they sent me a nice photo book of all the resorts. Have not seen a printed one since.


----------



## atl (Aug 15, 2022)

Hey all, news for this thread. The "Properties Available During the HGV Max Reservation Window" page looks to be live:





						Hilton Grand Vacations - HGV Max Properties
					

Hilton Grand Vacations is committed to the idea that life is incomplete without vacations. Our distinctive resort collection features luxurious accommodations in renowned destinations with the quality service that is synonymous with the Hilton name.




					club.hiltongrandvacations.com
				




Some disclaimers that explain the difference from #1 in this thread:


> Many of these properties have not yet been rebranded as part of the Hilton Vacation Club property collection. As a result, they continue to offer services and on-site features that do not follow the Hilton Grand Vacations brand standards. The rebranding of Diamond properties is a phased, multi-year effort that is scheduled to end in 2026. Resorts that have been rebranded carry a "Hilton Vacation Club" name.



So I count 57 HGVMax (DRI) properties on that page. Add the 93 "properties you'll continue to have access to during the club reservation window", and Hilton seems to be on target to exceed that "140 properties" portfolio.


----------



## Nowaker (Aug 15, 2022)

Fixed link: https://club.hiltongrandvacations.com/en/hgv-max/hgv-max-properties


----------



## REDDOG24 (Aug 15, 2022)

atl said:


> Hey all, news for this thread. The "Properties Available During the HGV Max Reservation Window" page looks to be live:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's nice to see a list finally.  Up to this moment we had to go on was verbal statements from sales people.


----------



## atl (Aug 15, 2022)

REDDOG24 said:


> It's nice to see a list finally.  Up to this moment we had to go on was verbal statements from sales people.



Exactly.

Pasting the text since it currently is behind a login screen:

*ARIZONA*

Bell Rock Inn - Sedona, AZ
Kohl's Ranch Lodge - Payson, AZ
Los Abrigados Resort and Spa - Sedona, AZ
PVC at The Roundhouse Resort - Pinetop, AZ
Rancho Manana Resort - Cavecreek, AZ
Ridge on Sedona, a _Hilton Vacation Club_ - Sedona, AZ
Scottsdale Links Resort, a _Hilton Vacation Club_ - Scottsdale, AZ
Scottsdale Villa Mirage, a _Hilton Vacation Club_ - Scottsdale, AZ
Sedona Summit, a _Hilton Vacation Club_ - Sedona, AZ
Varsity Clubs of America - Tuscon - Tuscon, AZ
*CALIFORNIA*

Lake Tahoe Resort, a _Hilton Vacation Club_ - South Lake Tahoe, CA
Palm Canyon Resort - Palm Springs, CA
Riviera Beach Resort - Capistrano Beach, CA
Riviera Oaks Resort & Racquet Club - Ramona, CA
Riviera Shores Resort - Capistrano Beach, CA
San Luis Bay Inn - Avila, CA
Tahoe Seasons Resort - South Lake Tahoe, CA
*COLORADO*

The Historic Crags Lodge - Estes Park, CO
*FLORIDA - ATLANTIC*

Crescent Resort on South Beach - Miami Beach, FL
Daytona Beach Regency - Daytona Beach, FL
The Cove on Ormond Beach - Ormond Beach, FL
*FLORIDA - ORLANDO*

Alhambra - Kissimmee, FL
Barefoot'n Resort - Kissimmee, FL
Bryan's Spanish Cove - Orlando, FL
Cypress Pointe Resort - Orlando, FL
Grand Beach - Orlando, FL
Grande Villas Resort - Orlando, FL
Liki Tiki Village - Winter Garden, FL
Mystic Dunes, a _Hilton Vacation Club_ - Orlando, FL
Orbit One Vacation - Kissimmee, FL
Parkway International Resort - Kissimmee, FL
Polynesian Isles - Kissimmee, FL
*FLORIDA - GULF*

Charter Club Resort of Naples Bay - Naples, FL
*HAWAII - KAUAI*

The Point at Poipu, a _Hilton Vacation Club_ - Koloa, HI
*HAWAII - MAUI*

Ka'anapali Beach Club - Lahaina, HI
*HAWAII - OAHU*

The Modern Honolulu - Honolulu HI
*INDIANA*

Varsity Clubs of America - South Bend - South Bend, IN
*MISSOURI*

The Suites at Fall Creek - Branson, MO
*NEVADA - LAS VEGAS*

Cancun Resort Las Vegas - Las Vegas, NV
Desert Paradise Resort - Las Vegas, NV
Polo Towers Suites and Villas - Las Vegas, NV
*NEW MEXICO*

Villas de Santa Fe - Santa Fe, NM
*NORTH CAROLINA*

Beachwoods Resort - Kitty Hawk, NC
Fairway Forest Resort - Sapphire, NC
*TENNESSEE*

Bent Creek Golf Village - Gatlinburg, TN
Sunrise Ridge Resort - Pigeon Forge, TN
*UTAH*

Cedar Breaks Lodge - Brian Head, UT
*VIRGINIA*

Beach Quarters Resort - Virginia Beach, VA
Boardwalk Resort and Villas - Virginia Beach, VA
Greensprings Vacation Resort - Williamsburg, VA
Ocean Beach Club, a _Hilton Vacation Club_ - Virginia Beach, VA
Oceanaire, a _Hilton Vacation Club_ - Virginia Beach, VA
The Historic Powhatan, a _Hilton Vacation Club_ - Williamsburg, VA
Turtle Cay Resort - Virginia Beach, VA
*International

MEXICO*

Cabo Azul Resort and Spa - Baja California, Mexico
*SINT MAARTEN*

Flamingo Beach Resort - Philipsburg, Sint Maarten
Royal Palm Beach Resort - Philipsburg, Sint Maarten


----------



## escanoe (Aug 15, 2022)

Virginia (my state) looks good on paper. Williamsburg should be easy to book at 6 mos (as it is in any system that has it), but I expect Virginia Beach in beach season to simply be a big tease.


----------



## HuskerATL (Aug 16, 2022)

Here is a key statement on this page which implies no 10 month/9 month reservations....so not sure how the Loyalty Search Tool fits into this unless that is the "exceptions apply" part.

Reservations at these properties will fall under the new HGV Max Reservation Window, which allows booking starting six months before check-out (exceptions apply).


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 16, 2022)

atl said:


> Exactly.
> 
> Pasting the text since it currently is behind a login screen:
> 
> ...


I see only nine so far look to be rebranded. I suspect all of these will be rebranded at some points? Is that the plan at least? Does this list make up all of the true DRI resorts?


----------



## dayooper (Aug 16, 2022)

dioxide45 said:


> I see only nine so far look to be rebranded. I suspect all of these will be rebranded at some points? Is that the plan at least? Does this list make up all of the true DRI resorts?



No, at first glance there are none of the DRI owned European resorts on that list. The European properties are a mix of true DRI and affiliated properties. 

They also list only one of certain properties that had multiples listed on the DRI website. They are probably just combining those into one.


----------



## atl (Aug 30, 2022)

Looks like Embarc Whistler is next on the list for HGVC rebrands:




__





						Hilton Grand Vacations Club Whistler
					

Book your stay at our conveniently located Hilton Grand Vacations Club Whistler full-service hotel, offering spacious guest rooms and exceptional amenities.




					www.hilton.com


----------



## letsgobobby (Aug 30, 2022)

So Embarc will rebrand HGVC but not be available to current HGVC owners?


----------



## Talent312 (Aug 31, 2022)

letsgobobby said:


> So Embarc will rebrand HGVC but not be available to current HGVC owners?



From what I've read, the name-change is, so far, name-change only.
HGV may be working on how to parlay Embarc exchanges into big-$$,
like they did with DRI resorts.
.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Aug 31, 2022)

Re: fee or free. No one knows. Need to wait and see.

This will be a fantastic addition if there is low/no additional buy-in and the points are reasonable.

We skied here pre-Diamond when it was an affiliate of HGVC. We had a 4th floor 1 bdrm room with fireplace and balcony. Ski lockers and walk to Blackcombe lifts. Next to Fairmont.. Quiet side of town but walkable to town.


----------



## HuskerATL (Aug 31, 2022)

letsgobobby said:


> So Embarc will rebrand HGVC but not be available to current HGVC owners?


I think HGVClub Legacy will have access to them like all HGVC.


----------



## HuskerATL (Aug 31, 2022)

It is interesting, this page, https://www.hiltongrandvacations.co...ornia/hilton-grand-vacations-club-palm-desert , used to say coming in late 2022 for Palm Desert but that message is now gone however, it isn't available in our portal to reserve.


----------



## HuskerATL (Aug 31, 2022)

It is interesting, when you go to this page with all the resort listed, Whistler isn't on there but Palm Desert is, https://www.hiltongrandvacations.com/


----------



## drucifer (Aug 31, 2022)

I'm finding all of this a bit confusing.  I'm guessing the framework is:

bHC - 5 star or high-demand/high-priced urban locations (Waldorf/Conrad equivalent)
HGVC - 4 star mostly vacation destinations (Hilton equivalent)
HVC (formerly Diamond) 3+ star (Hilton Garden equivalent)
TBD (formerly Diamond) 2+star (Hampton equivalent)

But getting to that framework is a bit awkward with all the existing deeds/contracts, and the corporate need for fresh money ("HGVMax"ing for $$$).
It looks like it will stay a bit confusing until it isn't. At least it isn't looking like the "forever merger" of Marriott.


----------



## HuskerATL (Aug 31, 2022)

drucifer said:


> I'm finding all of this a bit confusing.  I'm guessing the framework is:
> 
> bHC - 5 star or high-demand/high-priced urban locations (Waldorf/Conrad equivalent)
> HGVC - 4 star mostly vacation destinations (Hilton equivalent)
> ...


Funny, I would almost rather stay at a newer Hampton than a Hilton Garden Inn or Hilton...the more expensive they are, the less  you get...of course, the Hampton breakfast haven't quite returned to pre-pandemic level yet but still just fine for a quick get away.  I suppose if I wanted a resort versus just a room to sleep in with a free breakfast, I may look at other options.

This is from the HGV investor meeting:


----------



## ljmiii (Aug 31, 2022)

From an HGV investor presentation with explicit branding...


----------



## HuskerATL (Aug 31, 2022)

Interesting that they put Embassy Suites in the Upper Upscale category. I would put them in the same category as DoubleTree and Homewood Suites. I have stayed at many and they are the same or sometimes worse except the free breakfast and happy hour. I do like Homewood Suites though also and tend to try to stay there for domestic work travel.


----------



## SmithOp (Aug 31, 2022)

I don't agree with bHC being called luxury, it's not at all for the way we like to vacation. We much prefer a resort like Kings Land with resort locations and amenities. We enjoy the beaches, pools, and golf while staying in a well appointed two bedroom condo.

We stayed at W57th once and it was no better than a Hampton in our opinion. I've stayed in hotels in much better locations, like right on Daytona Beach. The room was tiny, no pool with bar and grille, everything was offsite at NY over rated prices. We took the tour and told the salesman just that, bHC was not for our style of vacation.

bHC brand is not for us, never will be.

I've stayed at several DRI resorts and enjoyed them, would rate them as 3+ star resorts easily. Comparing resorts to city hotels is not a valid comparison IMO.

Sent from my Lenovo 10e using Tapatalk


----------



## drucifer (Aug 31, 2022)

ljmiii said:


> From an HGV investor presentation with explicit branding...
> 
> View attachment 63853


Whoa.  I had it closer than I might have guessed.


----------



## letsgobobby (Aug 31, 2022)

SmithOp said:


> I don't agree with bHC being called luxury, it's not at all for the way we like to vacation. We much prefer a resort like Kings Land with resort locations and amenities. We enjoy the beaches, pools, and golf while staying in a well appointed two bedroom condo.
> 
> We stayed at W57th once and it was no better than a Hampton in our opinion. I've stayed in hotels in much better locations, like right on Daytona Beach. The room was tiny, no pool with bar and grille, everything was offsite at NY over rated prices. We took the tour and told the salesman just that, bHC was not for our style of vacation.
> 
> ...


There are 1 BR condos at W57th albeit without full kitchen, though who goes to NYC to cook? If you get a studio it may be like a Hampton, but the owner experience overall is still superior to that of renting a week at Hampton Times Square for $3500.


----------



## escanoe (Aug 31, 2022)

letsgobobby said:


> There are 1 BR condos at W57th albeit without full kitchen, though who goes to NYC to cook?



If you normally cook and eat in some when staying in timeshares to save money, when taking a family to NYC it is a real cost. One of the reasons we usually use RCI to book the Manhattan Club and at least have a mini kitchen, dishes, and dishwasher.


----------



## letsgobobby (Aug 31, 2022)

escanoe said:


> If you normally cook and eat in some when staying in timeshares to save money, when taking a family to NYC it is a real cost. One of the reasons we usually use RCI to book the Manhattan Club and at least have a mini kitchen, dishes, and dishwasher.


We view NYC as one of the best restaurant cities in the world, so we don't cook when we visit. We also don't cook in Paris


----------



## brp (Aug 31, 2022)

HuskerATL said:


> Interesting that they put Embassy Suites in the Upper Upscale category. I would put them in the same category as DoubleTree and Homewood Suites. I have stayed at many and they are the same or sometimes worse except the free breakfast and happy hour. I do like Homewood Suites though also and tend to try to stay there for domestic work travel.



My Embassy Suites experience is above DoubleTree, even if only by a little, so this seems reasonable to me. Of course, the chocolate chip cookies do pull up the DoubleTree 

Cheers.


----------



## brp (Aug 31, 2022)

letsgobobby said:


> We view NYC as one of the best restaurant cities in the world, so we don't cook when we visit. We also don't cook in Paris



W. 57th has the lounge. 'Nuff said.

Cheers.


----------



## HuskerATL (Aug 31, 2022)

brp said:


> My Embassy Suites experience is above DoubleTree, even if only by a little, so this seems reasonable to me. Of course, the chocolate chip cookies do pull up the DoubleTree
> 
> Cheers.


I have stayed at some pretty crappy Embassy Suites before though, such as San Diego by the Convention Center where your socks turn black walking across the carpet, and some very nice DoubleTrees, like San Jose, Costa Rica...this is our go to when we go to Costa Rica while in San Jose.


----------



## HuskerATL (Aug 31, 2022)

brp said:


> W. 57th has the lounge


Only if you are an owner at W. 57th...


----------



## brp (Aug 31, 2022)

HuskerATL said:


> I have stayed at some pretty crappy Embassy Suites before though, such as San Diego by the Convention Center where your socks turn black walking across the carpet, and some very nice DoubleTrees, like San Jose, Costa Rica...this is our go to when we go to Costa Rica while in San Jose.



Surer, it can happen. Having down several of both, just talking about my overall impressions.

They have a San Jose in Costa Rica, too?


----------



## brp (Aug 31, 2022)

HuskerATL said:


> Only if you are an owner at W. 57th...



Yup.

Cheers.


----------



## HuskerATL (Aug 31, 2022)

brp said:


> They have a San Jose in Costa Rica, too?


It is the capitol of CR and if you haven't visited CR, it should be on your bucket list. Very easy to fly to, nice places to stay, good food, and great places to visit.  There is a DoubleTree resort that I would like to visit there but haven't been yet.  It is on the Pacific Ocean side:


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Aug 31, 2022)

SmithOp said:


> Comparing resorts to city hotels is not a valid comparison IMO.


----------



## brp (Aug 31, 2022)

HuskerATL said:


> It is the capitol of CR and if you haven't visited CR, it should be on your bucket list. Very easy to fly to, nice places to stay, good food, and great places to visit.  There is a DoubleTree resort that I would like to visit there but haven't been yet.  It is on the Pacific Ocean side:



Oh, I know about SJO. Just a joke since my home airport is SJC. We've not been to Costa Rica yet, but it is on the future list, definitely.

Cheers.


----------



## letsgobobby (Aug 31, 2022)

SmithOp said:


> We stayed at W57th once... I've stayed in hotels in much better locations, like right on Daytona Beach.
> ...
> Comparing resorts to city hotels is not a valid comparison IMO.


or Daytona Beach vs Manhattan


----------



## SmithOp (Sep 1, 2022)

letsgobobby said:


> There are 1 BR condos at W57th albeit without full kitchen, though who goes to NYC to cook? If you get a studio it may be like a Hampton, but the owner experience overall is still superior to that of renting a week at Hampton Times Square for $3500.


I get it, some people value that type of vacation, and there are several owners here that will defend it. It's not for us, and was a bucket list item, stay in NYC and go to a few B'Way shows. 

There are people that don't value my home resort, and may only visit Hawaii once, fine by me.

Sent from my Lenovo 10e using Tapatalk


----------



## mandl (Sep 2, 2022)

The best Hilton Brands are out of the U.S. hands down.  Not sure why, but there is a definite difference when you stay at a Hilton, Conrad, Waldorf out of the U.S. Much much better experience, and those Hiltons still have fantastic executive lounges when you are out of country.  

And don't get your hopes up for the old Club Intrawest properties unless you join Max.  It's just not happening. HGV has been loud and clear on that.


----------



## HuskerATL (Sep 2, 2022)

mandl said:


> The best Hilton Brands are out of the U.S. hands down.  Not sure why, but there is a definite difference when you stay at a Hilton, Conrad, Waldorf out of the U.S. Much much better experience, and those Hiltons still have fantastic executive lounges when you are out of country.
> 
> And don't get your hopes up for the old Club Intrawest properties unless you join Max.  It's just not happening. HGV has been loud and clear on that.


I agree. The best Conrad's that we have stayed at are international. Bangkok is one of my favorites with a great executive floor and lounge. The US ones that we have stayed at are ok.


----------



## brp (Sep 2, 2022)

mandl said:


> The best Hilton Brands are out of the U.S. hands down.  Not sure why, but there is a definite difference when you stay at a Hilton, Conrad, Waldorf out of the U.S. Much much better experience, and those Hiltons still have fantastic executive lounges when you are out of country.



To be a little bit pedantic in the name of clarity, the same "brands" pretty much exist within and outside the US. The better locations of those brands are outside the country.

Internationally, they have not cheaped out on breakfast for Gold and Diamond and, as mentioned, they have proper Executive Lounges. Recently staying at a Hilton in London that I found mediocre by London standards still had it better than local Hiltons.

That's why we've switched to Hyatt domestically.

Cheers.


----------



## SmithOp (Sep 2, 2022)

brp said:


> To be a little bit pedantic in the name of clarity, the same "brands" pretty much exist within and outside the US. The better locations of those brands are outside the country.
> 
> Internationally, they have not cheaped out on breakfast for Gold and Diamond and, as mentioned, they have proper Executive Lounges. Recently staying at a Hilton in London that I found mediocre by London standards still had it better than local Hiltons.
> 
> ...


We were blown away by the breakfast buffets in London (Marble Arch), Bath, and my hometown Northampton when we stayed in UK Hiltons. Full English then a huge spread of cold choices rivalling any deli, I made sandwiches and packed them out for lunches every day. This was over ten years ago, hope they haven't changed. I did it all with HHonors points, 14 nights. Nothing in US has ever come close.

Sent from my Lenovo 10e using Tapatalk


----------



## brp (Sep 2, 2022)

SmithOp said:


> We were blown away by the breakfast buffets in London (Marble Arch), Bath, and my hometown Northampton when we stayed in UK Hiltons. Full English then a huge spread of cold choices rivalling any deli, I made sandwiches and packed them out for lunches every day. This was over ten years ago, hope they haven't changed. I did it all with HHonors points, 14 nights. Nothing in US has ever come close.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo 10e using Tapatalk



It's a little pared down from this (cold cold selection may not be quite as extensive), but this describes the current situation well. We have seen this in the US (Hilton La Jolla Torrey Pines, for example), but not as widespread, to be sure. And likely not at present as this was pre-domestic-rule-change.

Cheers.


----------



## sfwilshire (Sep 5, 2022)

HuskerATL said:


> I have stayed at some pretty crappy Embassy Suites before though, such as San Diego by the Convention Center where your socks turn black walking across the carpet



I enjoyed Embassy Suites in the 90s, but my more recent experiences have all been extremely disappointing: Dallas, Philadelphia, Detroit, none of them up to Hilton standards by any stretch. I have a meeting next week where my choices were an Embassy Suites in Memphis or a full-service Marriott. Both have horrible recent reviews, but I've stayed in that particular Marriott and REALLY hated it for several reasons. The worst was the location. It was like sleeping in the median of the Interstate. 

So Embassy Suites it is. I hope it isn't too awful! At least it will push me over the threshold to renew my Hilton Diamond status for next year. I'm lifetime Titanium with Marriott but I started staying in Hiltons too late in the game. I won't make it to Lifetime status with them.

Sheila


----------



## HuskerATL (Sep 5, 2022)

sfwilshire said:


> I enjoyed Embassy Suites in the 90s, but my more recent experiences have all been extremely disappointing: Dallas, Philadelphia, Detroit, none of them up to Hilton standards by any stretch. I have a meeting next week where my choices were an Embassy Suites in Memphis or a full-service Marriott. Both have horrible recent reviews, but I've stayed in that particular Marriott and REALLY hated it for several reasons. The worst was the location. It was like sleeping in the median of the Interstate.
> 
> So Embassy Suites it is. I hope it isn't too awful! At least it will push me over the threshold to renew my Hilton Diamond status for next year. I'm lifetime Titanium with Marriott but I started staying in Hiltons too late in the game. I won't make it to Lifetime status with them.
> 
> Sheila


Hope your trip goes well. I agree. I have stayed in some that have seen better days but also some nice ones. For domestic work travel, I like the newer Hampton or Homemade but for international Conrad or Intercontinental and Crown Plaza. Since I am Diamond on the Hilton side and Ambassador/Platinum on the Intercon/IHG side, I often get upgrades and lounge access so that is nice.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Sep 5, 2022)

Stayed a few nights at the Waldorf in Edinburgh this summer using 2 Aspire certs and points. The breakfast was wonderful and free:


----------



## HuskerATL (Sep 5, 2022)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Stayed a few nights at the Waldorf in Edinburgh this summer using 2 Aspire certs and points. The breakfast was wonderful and free:View attachment 64196View attachment 64198View attachment 64199View attachment 64200View attachment 64201


Very nice... You are a whole different class...I am happy for the free breakfast at the Hampton and you are having the nice Waldorf breakfast.


----------



## escanoe (Sep 5, 2022)

@CalGalTraveler @HuskerATL 

I ascribe to the same theory as @chapjim:
TANSTAAFL

I also make full use of my Aspire card.


----------



## holdaer (Sep 5, 2022)

Will Embarc locations be available to Hilton HGV Max members but not available to DRI HGV Max members?

Is HGV Max different between HGVC and DRI members?


----------



## dayooper (Sep 5, 2022)

holdaer said:


> Will Embarc locations be available to Hilton HGV Max members but not available to DRI HGV Max members?
> 
> Is HGV Max different between HGBC and DRI members?



I’m not sure they will be available to anybody but Embarc members.


----------



## sfwilshire (Sep 12, 2022)

HuskerATL said:


> Hope your trip goes well. I agree. I have stayed in some that have seen better days but also some nice ones. For domestic work travel, I like the newer Hampton or Homemade but for international Conrad or Intercontinental and Crown Plaza. Since I am Diamond on the Hilton side and Ambassador/Platinum on the Intercon/IHG side, I often get upgrades and lounge access so that is nice.



I've been here a few hours and so far, so good. Two desk clerks at check-in couldn't agree on the breakfast hours and mine finally said "It starts at 6 or 6:30, I don't know". Evening reception was nice enough. No cleanliness issues noted. Room location not very desirable. My preference shows high floor away from elevator and I'm on the 3rd floor right next to elevator overlooking noisy HVAC systems. Hoping it won't keep me awake, but only real complaint is that the thermostat won't go below 69 degrees. It was stuffy when I arrived but feels OK now that it's dark. So far not as much noise from the atrium as some Embassy Suites I've stayed in.

Sheila


----------



## terces (Oct 1, 2022)

holdaer said:


> As of June 24, 2022, these are the DRI resorts that have been rebranded to Hilton Vacation club or Hilton Grand Vacations Club.
> 
> *Hilton Vacation Club*
> 
> ...


I just had a look and this Palm Desert Property is not on the HGVC portal.  Have they now created a different club called HGVC Palm Desert?


----------



## Talent312 (Oct 1, 2022)

terces said:


> I just had a look and this Palm Desert Property is not on the HGVC portal.
> Have they now created a different club called HGVC Palm Desert?



This was an Embarc resort. It and other Embarc resorts are now called
"HGVC," but are not available to book by mere HGVC members and do
not appear on the website.
.


----------



## Zenichiro (Oct 2, 2022)

Not sure if anyone pointed this out if so, I didn’t see it yet. You can book the vast majority of the Rebranded DRI resorts on Hilton.com website.  Most are pretty cheap cash and HH points bookings (except Hawaii). Kind of gives you an idea on how Hilton classes the different properties. Either way I don’t have “Max” FOMO after seeing the prices and properties. Example attached


----------



## MickeyBlue (Oct 3, 2022)

Interesting that only one Diamond property is up to HGVC standards.  And embarks are HGVC quality but not in the HGVC portfolio? This is getting too complicated


----------



## HuskerATL (Oct 3, 2022)

MickeyBlue said:


> Interesting that only one Diamond property is up to HGVC standards. How many of the remaining DRI properties are going to be rebranded  HGVC (not HVC)?


It is the Embarc properties that are being rebranded to HGVC. The DRI are being rebranded HVC.


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 3, 2022)

MickeyBlue said:


> Interesting that only one Diamond property is up to HGVC standards.  And embarks are HGVC quality but not in the HGVC portfolio? This is getting too complicated


What DRI property are you referring to that is up to HGVC standard? As far as I know they are all being rebranded to HVC (Hilton Vacation Club).


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 3, 2022)

HuskerATL said:


> It is the Embarc properties that are being rebranded to HGVC. The DRI are being rebranded HGVC HVC,


I think you mistyped that?


----------



## HuskerATL (Oct 3, 2022)

dioxide45 said:


> I think you mistyped that?


Thanks for the catch...I just fixed it.


----------



## MickeyBlue (Oct 3, 2022)

HuskerATL said:


> It is the Embarc properties that are being rebranded to HGVC. The DRI are being rebranded HVC.


Yes, I meant the one Diamond that was rebranded in the OP. And now I see the correction on embark


----------



## Talent312 (Oct 3, 2022)

MickeyBlue said:


> This is getting too complicated.



Perhaps someone who studied science & engineering in college
(not me) could formulate an algorithm that would sort this out.
.


----------



## tsoohootug (Oct 13, 2022)

dandjane1 said:


> *According to the sales weasel at our recent "presentation" at a Hilton Resort, we, as Diamond owners can
> always use our points at DRI or DRI/HGV resorts, but not at HGV /Hilton resorts, unless you buy more DRI points,
> which will cost ya $8 each for 5K points, or $40 K. This opens the door to use HGV Max. The "benefits" of HGV
> Max are that your points can now be used at Hilton, but you'll be a minimum member, since no Elite Level
> ...


I got the same sales pitch at our DRI "owner update" last week. They are pushing HGV MAX really hard. I was given the "one time offer" of 5K points for $22K to get into HGV MAX but we walked away from that offer. Not once was "Hilton Vacation Club" mentioned as an option. I see about 8 properties have been rebranded to HVC so there does appear to be a path for DRI owners to get into the Hilton but hopefully we can just convert over in name only and don't need to purchase any additional points but still keep access to the original DRI properties.

Does anyone know the timeline for rebranding of the DRI properties to HVC? I have read it will be a muti-year conversion process to rebrand and about 20 are expected to rebrand by the end of 2022.


----------



## Eric B (Oct 20, 2022)

Looks like they're in the process of adding more resorts to the bookable through HGV MAX list.  There are a lot more than the original 10, but it doesn't look like they have availability in for most of them yet and some things like the points charts aren't populated for some.  Here's the current list:

*Properties Now Bookable During the HGV Max Reservation Window:*




*United States

ARIZONA*

Bell Rock Inn - Sedona, AZ
Kohl's Ranch Lodge - Payson, AZ
Los Abrigados Resort and Spa - Sedona, AZ
PVC at The Roundhouse Resort - Pinetop, AZ
Rancho Manana Resort - Cavecreek, AZ
Ridge on Sedona, a Hilton Vacation Club - Sedona, AZ
Scottsdale Links Resort, a Hilton Vacation Club - Scottsdale, AZ
Scottsdale Villa Mirage, a Hilton Vacation Club - Scottsdale, AZ
Sedona Summit, a Hilton Vacation Club - Sedona, AZ
Varsity Clubs of America - Tucson - Tucson, AZ
*CALIFORNIA*

Hilton Vacation Club Lake Tahoe Resort - South Lake Tahoe, CA
Riviera Beach Resort - Capistrano Beach, CA
Riviera Oaks Resort & Racquet Club - Ramona, CA
Riviera Shores Resort - Capistrano Beach, CA
San Luis Bay Inn - Avila, CA
Tahoe Seasons Resort - South Lake Tahoe, CA
*COLORADO*

The Historic Crags Lodge - Estes Park, CO
*FLORIDA - ATLANTIC*

Crescent on South Beach, a Hilton Vacation Club - Miami Beach, FL
Daytona Beach Regency - Daytona Beach, FL
The Cove on Ormond Beach - Ormond Beach, FL
*FLORIDA - ORLANDO*

Alhambra at Poinciana - Kissimmee, FL
Barefoot'n Resort - Kissimmee, FL
Bryan's Spanish Cove - Orlando, FL
Cypress Pointe Resort - Orlando, FL
Grand Beach - Orlando, FL
Grande Villas Resort - Orlando, FL
Liki Tiki Village - Winter Garden, FL
Mystic Dunes, a Hilton Vacation Club - Orlando, FL
Orbit One Vacation - Kissimmee, FL
Parkway International Resort - Kissimmee, FL
Polynesian Isles - Kissimmee, FL
*FLORIDA - GULF*

Charter Club Resort of Naples Bay - Naples, FL
*HAWAII - KAUAI*

The Point at Poipu, a Hilton Vacation Club - Koloa, HI
*HAWAII - MAUI*

Ka'anapali Beach Club - Lahaina, HI
*HAWAII - OAHU*

The Modern Honolulu - Honolulu HI
*INDIANA*

Varsity Clubs of America - South Bend - South Bend, IN
*MISSOURI*

The Suites at Fall Creek - Branson, MO
*NEVADA - LAS VEGAS*

Cancun Resort Las Vegas - Las Vegas, NV
Desert Paradise Resort - Las Vegas, NV
Polo Towers Suites and Villas - Las Vegas, NV
*NEW MEXICO*

Villas de Santa Fe - Santa Fe, NM
*NORTH CAROLINA*

Beachwoods Resort - Kitty Hawk, NC
Fairway Forest Resort - Sapphire, NC
*TENNESSEE*

Bent Creek Golf Village - Gatlinburg, TN
Sunrise Ridge Resort - Pigeon Forge, TN
*UTAH*

Cedar Breaks Lodge - Brian Head, UT
*VIRGINIA*

Beach Quarters Resort - Virginia Beach, VA
Boardwalk Resort and Villas - Virginia Beach, VA
Greensprings Vacation Resort - Williamsburg, VA
Ocean Beach Club, a Hilton Vacation Club - Virginia Beach, VA
Oceanaire, a Hilton Vacation Club - Virginia Beach, VA
The Historic Powhatan, a Hilton Vacation Club - Williamsburg, VA
Turtle Cay Resort - Virginia Beach, VA
*International

MEXICO*

Cabo Azul, a Hilton Vacation Club - Baja California, Mexico
*SINT MAARTEN*

Flamingo Beach, a Hilton Vacation Club - Philipsburg, Sint Maarten
Royal Palm, a Hilton Vacation Club - Philipsburg, Sint Maarten


----------



## atl (Oct 27, 2022)

Eric B said:


> Looks like they're in the process of adding more resorts to the bookable through HGV MAX list.  There are a lot more than the original 10, but it doesn't look like they have availability in for most of them yet and some things like the points charts aren't populated for some.



Hey, update on this. It looks like they're rolling out availability. By my count, they have added availability for 22 more resorts after the initial 10. This is my snapshot of where they are.

*ARIZONA*

Bell Rock Inn - Sedona, AZ
Kohl's Ranch Lodge - Payson, AZ
Los Abrigados Resort and Spa - Sedona, AZ
Ridge on Sedona, a Hilton Vacation Club - Sedona, AZ
Scottsdale Links Resort, a Hilton Vacation Club - Scottsdale, AZ
Scottsdale Villa Mirage, a Hilton Vacation Club - Scottsdale, AZ
Sedona Summit, a Hilton Vacation Club - Sedona, AZ
Varsity Clubs of America - Tucson - Tucson, AZ
*CALIFORNIA*

Hilton Vacation Club Lake Tahoe Resort - South Lake Tahoe, CA
Palm Canyon Resort - Palm Springs, CA
*COLORADO*

The Historic Crags Lodge - Estes Park, CO
*FLORIDA - ATLANTIC*

Daytona Beach Regency - Daytona Beach, FL
*FLORIDA - ORLANDO*

Bryan's Spanish Cove - Orlando, FL
Cypress Pointe Resort - Orlando, FL
Liki Tiki Village - Winter Garden, FL
Mystic Dunes, a Hilton Vacation Club - Orlando, FL
Orbit One Vacation - Kissimmee, FL
Parkway International Resort - Kissimmee, FL
*HAWAII - OAHU*

The Modern Honolulu - Honolulu HI
*INDIANA*

Varsity Clubs of America - South Bend - South Bend, IN
*MISSOURI*

The Suites at Fall Creek - Branson, MO
*NEVADA - LAS VEGAS*

Cancun Resort Las Vegas - Las Vegas, NV
Desert Paradise Resort - Las Vegas, NV
Polo Towers Suites and Villas - Las Vegas, NV
*NEW MEXICO*

Villas de Santa Fe - Santa Fe, NM
*NORTH CAROLINA*

Beachwoods Resort - Kitty Hawk, NC
Fairway Forest Resort - Sapphire, NC
*TENNESSEE*

Bent Creek Golf Village - Gatlinburg, TN
*UTAH*

Cedar Breaks Lodge - Brian Head, UT
*VIRGINIA*

Greensprings Vacation Resort - Williamsburg, VA
Oceanaire, a Hilton Vacation Club - Virginia Beach, VA
The Historic Powhatan, a Hilton Vacation Club - Williamsburg, VA


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 28, 2022)

atl said:


> Hey, update on this. It looks like they're rolling out availability. By my count, they have added availability for 22 more resorts after the initial 10. This is my snapshot of where they are.
> 
> *ARIZONA*
> 
> ...


So what does all this mean ?


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 28, 2022)

pedro47 said:


> So what does all this mean ?


These are the resorts that are bookable through Max.


----------



## Talent312 (Oct 28, 2022)

dioxide45 said:


> These are the resorts that are bookable through Max.


... in theory.


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 28, 2022)

Talent312 said:


> ... in theory.


Very true, "based on availability"...


----------



## Eric B (Oct 28, 2022)

Talent312 said:


> ... in theory.



The ones @atl listed actually show some availability. Might not be peak season, of course, but it does seem like more than just theory.

Some of the others on the other listings don't even have the points charts up yet (e.g., Cabo Azul). Not sure what the 6 month availability for the ones I would like to go to is, but I'm hopeful as I don't tend to travel in peak seasons except for places where I own fixed weeks.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Oct 28, 2022)

Hmm...only 1-2 locations on this list where we would want to stay. The Modern may be fine but would rather stay at HHV with full lanais and kitchens.

Max is wait and see for us. Waiting for the official program in writing to ensure we don't lose existing HGVC Elite privileges, and waiting for certain properties to be fully renovated to HGVC standard.


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 28, 2022)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Max is wait and see for us. Waiting for the official program in writing to ensure we don't lose existing HGVC Elite privileges, and waiting for certain properties to be fully renovated to HGVC standard.


Are we going to see any more than we see now? I think they have released everything that they will release. Much about timeshare is learned from what others see in practice.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Oct 28, 2022)

dioxide45 said:


> Are we going to see any more than we see now? I think they have released everything that they will release. Much about timeshare is learned from what others see in practice.



I hope so. I don't see P@P (Kauai) and KBC (Kaanapali) or Cabo Azul on the list yet. Those are the properties that excite me the most and may incent us to sign up. Not sure why Cabo Azul is not there yet. I heard it was already very nice and wouldn't need upgrades.


----------



## Eric B (Oct 28, 2022)

CalGalTraveler said:


> I hope so. I don't see P@P (Kauai) and KBC (Kaanapali) or Cabo Azul on the list yet. Those are the properties that excite me the most and may incent us to sign up. Not sure why Cabo Azul is not there yet. I heard it was already very nice and wouldn't need upgrades.



They were on the list I posted earlier, but don't have availability on the site yet. KBC has the points chart on it:

*Platinum: 2022 Weeks 14-15, 26, 47, 51-52
Platinum: 2023 Weeks 13-14, 26, 47, 51-52*

UNIT SIZE*MON-THU*
POINTS
PER NIGHT*FRI-SUN*
POINTS
PER NIGHT*7-NIGHT*
POINTS
PER WEEK1 Bedroom
Scenic View9001,8009,0001 Bedroom
Oceanview1,1502,30011,5001 Bedroom Deluxe
Oceanview1,6003,20016,0002 Bedroom2,1004,20021,0002 Bedroom
Presidential Suite5,45010,90054,500
*Gold: 2022 Weeks 1-13, 16-25, 27-46, 48-50
Gold: 2023 Weeks 1-12, 15-25, 27-46, 48-50*

UNIT SIZE*MON-THU*
POINTS
PER NIGHT*FRI-SUN*
POINTS
PER NIGHT*7-NIGHT*
POINTS
PER WEEK1 Bedroom
Scenic View6501,3006,5001 Bedroom
Oceanview8501,7008,5001 Bedroom Deluxe
Oceanview1,1502,30011,5002 Bedroom1,5503,10015,5002 Bedroom
Presidential Suite4,4008,80044,000

So does P@P:

*Platinum: 2022 Weeks 14-15, 26, 47, 51-52
Platinum: 2023 Weeks 13-14, 26, 47, 51-52*

UNIT SIZE*MON-THU*
POINTS
PER NIGHT*FRI-SUN*
POINTS
PER NIGHT*7-NIGHT*
POINTS
PER WEEK2 Bedroom
Garden View1,1002,20011,0002 Bedroom
Partial Oceanview1,4002,80014,0002 Bedroom Oceanview1,6003,20016,0002 Bedroom Oceanfront1,9503,90019,5003 Bedroom
Presidential Suite5,00010,00050,000
*Gold: 2022 Weeks 1-13, 16-25, 27-46, 48-50
Gold: 2023 Weeks 1-12, 15-25, 27-46, 48-50*

UNIT SIZE*MON-THU*
POINTS
PER NIGHT*FRI-SUN*
POINTS
PER NIGHT*7-NIGHT*
POINTS
PER WEEK2 Bedroom
Garden View8501,7008,5002 Bedroom
Partial Oceanview1,0002,00010,0002 Bedroom Oceanview1,1502,30011,5002 Bedroom Oceanfront1,5503,10015,5003 Bedroom
Presidential Suite3,9007,80039,000

Cabo Azul has the structure set up, but the Points Chart area of it says coming soon. I don't think it has anything to do with the status of the resorts themselves, but instead is a matter of finishing up the IT infrastructure to allow booking.


----------



## NiteMaire (Oct 28, 2022)

CalGalTraveler said:


> The Modern may be fine but would rather stay at HHV with full lanais and kitchens.


There's always plenty availability at The Modern in Traditional (weeks) DeX.  1940 weeks available with 951 of them in the next 6 months.


CalGalTraveler said:


> I don't see P@P (Kauai) and KBC (Kaanapali) or Cabo Azul on the list yet.


For both P@P and KBC, there are only 2 weeks with 1 in the next 6 months.  For Cabo Azul, there are 981 weeks available with 89 in the next 6 months.

P@P inventory has been all over the place this year.  At times there is good availability, then it disappears only to reappear later.  There is one trend though for P@P; availability is no where near where it was 1-2 years ago.  I'm not blaming Max since inventory wasn't in Max until very recently, but HGV is up to something.  KBC was decent until the last 6 or so months.

HGV is trending negative from my perspective.  I don't know what inventory looks like for points owners, but legacy weeks owners seem to be negatively impacted.


----------



## escanoe (Oct 28, 2022)

NiteMaire said:


> There's always plenty availability at The Modern in Traditional (weeks) DeX.  1940 weeks available with 951 of them in the next 6 months.



I remain curious about DeX and its future at HGV. I hope they grow/expand it to offer better and more affordable options rather leverage it to negotiate a better deal with RCI that doesn't benefit owners. Early signs are not all that encouraging. But I never expected them to decide how to move forward on it early in the merger.


----------



## magmue (Oct 28, 2022)

> P@P inventory has been all over the place this year.... There is one trend though for P@P; availability is no where near where it was 1-2 years ago.


I wonder if they have started taking units offline for the planned renovations?


----------



## Eric B (Nov 1, 2022)

Just booked a couple of nights at Cabo Azul before our next two weeks at Flora Farm. It's nice being able to get just two nights there. Most of what is available is studio units with partial courtyard/partial pool views. 

Edited to add: It's a two night minimum booking there. Still no availability loaded for P@P or KBC.

Here's the point chart:

*Platinum: Weeks 1-52*

UNIT SIZE*MON-THU*
POINTS
PER NIGHT*FRI-SUN*
POINTS
PER NIGHT*7-NIGHT*
POINTS
PER WEEKStudio
(Blocked View)7001,4007,000Studio (Partial View of
Courtyard or Pool)7981,5967,980Studio (Courtyard
or Pool View)9301,8609,3001 Bedroom
(Blocked View)7501,5007,5001 Bedroom
(Garden View)7981,5967,9801 Bedroom
(Ninos Pool View)1,0622,12410,6201 Bedroom
(Pool View)1,0622,12410,6201 Bedroom (Pool or
Partial Oceanview)1,0622,12410,6201 Bedroom Deluxe
(Pool View)1,1942,38811,9401 Bedroom
(Oceanview)1,3322,66413,3202 Bedroom
(Blocked View)9001,8009,0002 Bedroom
(Ninos Pool View)9301,8609,3002 Bedroom
(Garden View)9301,8609,3002 Bedroom
(Pool View)1,3322,66413,3202 Bedroom (Pool or
Partial Oceanview)1,3322,66413,3202 Bedroom Deluxe
(Pool View)1,5963,19215,9602 Bedroom
(Oceanview)1,7283,45617,2803 Bedroom Penthouse
(Oceanview)2,9945,98829,9403 Bedroom Grand
Penthouse (Oceanview)3,5947,18835,940


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 1, 2022)

Have anyone seen the maint fees & The Clubs fees for 2023 for Greensprings Vacation Resort or The Historic Powhatan Resort ????


----------



## GT75 (Nov 1, 2022)

pedro47 said:


> Have anyone seen the maint fees & The Clubs fees for 2023 for Greensprings Vacation Resort or The Historic Powhatan Resort ????


Since those must be DRI or former, I would ask your question in the DRI forum.


----------



## youppi (Nov 4, 2022)

Eric B said:


> Just booked a couple of nights at Cabo Azul before our next two weeks at Flora Farm. It's nice being able to get just two nights there. Most of what is available is studio units with partial courtyard/partial pool views.
> 
> Edited to add: It's a two night minimum booking there. Still no availability loaded for P@P or KBC.
> 
> ...


In the Club, depending on the month, many unit sizes are available at Cabo Azul for a 2 nights stay in the next 6 months even the 3BR Grand Penthouse Ocean View.
There are too many units available at Cabo Azul so I reduced the list by searching for 6 people only, 2 nights stay between today and next week. Did you see those units with HGV Max ?
Note: The number of points for some 2 nights stay can be different for you because with DRI, Sun-Thu is 10% per night and Fri-Sat is 30% per night.

4-Nov-2022 - 6-Nov-2022    2 Nights    2BR Garden View Max 6 People    5,580 Points    Book It!
4-Nov-2022 - 6-Nov-2022    2 Nights    3BR Grand Penthouse Ocean View Max 6 People    21,564 Points    Book It!
5-Nov-2022 - 7-Nov-2022    2 Nights    2BR Garden View Max 6 People    3,720 Points    Book It!
5-Nov-2022 - 7-Nov-2022    2 Nights    2BR Ocean View Max 6 People    6,912 Points    Book It!
5-Nov-2022 - 7-Nov-2022    2 Nights    3BR Grand Penthouse Ocean View Max 6 People    14,376 Points    Book It!
5-Nov-2022 - 7-Nov-2022    2 Nights    2BR Blocked View Max 6 People    3,600 Points    Book It!
5-Nov-2022 - 7-Nov-2022    2 Nights    2BR Pool View Max 6 People    5,328 Points    Book It!
6-Nov-2022 - 8-Nov-2022    2 Nights    2BR Garden View Max 6 People    1,860 Points    Book It!
6-Nov-2022 - 8-Nov-2022    2 Nights    2BR Ocean View Max 6 People    3,456 Points    Book It!
6-Nov-2022 - 8-Nov-2022    2 Nights    3BR Grand Penthouse Ocean View Max 6 People    7,188 Points    Book It!
6-Nov-2022 - 8-Nov-2022    2 Nights    2BR Ninos Pool View Max 6 People    1,860 Points    Book It!
6-Nov-2022 - 8-Nov-2022    2 Nights    2BR Pool View Max 6 People    2,664 Points    Book It!
7-Nov-2022 - 9-Nov-2022    2 Nights    2BR Garden View Max 6 People    1,860 Points    Book It!
7-Nov-2022 - 9-Nov-2022    2 Nights    2BR Ocean View Max 6 People    3,456 Points    Book It!
7-Nov-2022 - 9-Nov-2022    2 Nights    3BR Grand Penthouse Ocean View Max 6 People    7,188 Points    Book It!
7-Nov-2022 - 9-Nov-2022    2 Nights    2BR Ninos Pool View Max 6 People    1,860 Points    Book It!
7-Nov-2022 - 9-Nov-2022    2 Nights    2BR Pool View Max 6 People    2,664 Points    Book It!
8-Nov-2022 - 10-Nov-2022    2 Nights    2BR Deluxe Pool View Max 6 People    3,192 Points    Book It!
8-Nov-2022 - 10-Nov-2022    2 Nights    3BR Grand Penthouse Ocean View Max 6 People    7,188 Points    Book It!
8-Nov-2022 - 10-Nov-2022    2 Nights    2BR Ninos Pool View Max 6 People    1,860 Points    Book It!
8-Nov-2022 - 10-Nov-2022    2 Nights    2BR Pool View Max 6 People    2,664 Points    Book It!
9-Nov-2022 - 11-Nov-2022    2 Nights    2BR Deluxe Pool View Max 6 People    3,192 Points    Book It!
9-Nov-2022 - 11-Nov-2022    2 Nights    2BR Ninos Pool View Max 6 People    1,860 Points    Book It!
9-Nov-2022 - 11-Nov-2022    2 Nights    2BR Pool View Max 6 People    2,664 Points    Book It!
10-Nov-2022 - 12-Nov-2022    2 Nights    2BR Pool or Partial Ocean View Max 6 People    5,328 Points    Book It!
10-Nov-2022 - 12-Nov-2022    2 Nights    2BR Deluxe Pool View Max 6 People    6,384 Points    Book It!
10-Nov-2022 - 12-Nov-2022    2 Nights    2BR Ninos Pool View Max 6 People    3,720 Points    Book It!
10-Nov-2022 - 12-Nov-2022    2 Nights    2BR Pool View Max 6 People    5,328 Points    Book It!
11-Nov-2022 - 13-Nov-2022    2 Nights    2BR Pool or Partial Ocean View Max 6 People    7,992 Points    Book It!
11-Nov-2022 - 13-Nov-2022    2 Nights    2BR Deluxe Pool View Max 6 People    9,576 Points    Book It!
11-Nov-2022 - 13-Nov-2022    2 Nights    2BR Blocked View Max 6 People    5,400 Points    Book It!
11-Nov-2022 - 13-Nov-2022    2 Nights    2BR Ninos Pool View Max 6 People    5,580 Points    Book It!
11-Nov-2022 - 13-Nov-2022    2 Nights    2BR Pool View Max 6 People    7,992 Points    Book It!

I changed the view to see a month for a 2 night stay


----------



## Eric B (Nov 4, 2022)

youppi said:


> In the Club, depending on the month, many unit sizes are available at Cabo Azul for a 2 nights stay in the next 6 months even the 3BR Grand Penthouse Ocean View.
> There are too many units available at Cabo Azul so I reduced the list by searching for 6 people only, 2 nights stay between today and next week. Did you see those units with HGV Max ?
> Note: The number of points for some 2 nights stay can be different for you because with DRI, Sun-Thu is 10% per night and Fri-Sat is 30% per night.
> 
> ...


They weren't there the other day.  I'll check again later this afternoon.


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 4, 2022)

GT75 said:


> Since those must be DRI or former, I would ask your question in the DRI forum.


Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Eric B (Nov 5, 2022)

youppi said:


> In the Club, depending on the month, many unit sizes are available at Cabo Azul for a 2 nights stay in the next 6 months even the 3BR Grand Penthouse Ocean View.
> There are too many units available at Cabo Azul so I reduced the list by searching for 6 people only, 2 nights stay between today and next week. Did you see those units with HGV Max ?
> Note: The number of points for some 2 nights stay can be different for you because with DRI, Sun-Thu is 10% per night and Fri-Sat is 30% per night.
> 
> ...



The earliest availability there in Max is April 15, 2023 and it seems to be just studios.


----------



## youppi (Nov 5, 2022)

Eric B said:


> The earliest availability there in Max is April 15, 2023 and it seems to be just studios.


So, they didn't give any units of the winter months to Max.
I normally don't use the matrix view but with the matrix view we can see that there is less availability then what we can think when we look at the list view.
So, the complete inventory in The Club at Cabo Azul (2 nights stay) in matrix view is:
Nov-Dec





Jan-Feb




Mar-Apr




May-Jun




Jul-Aug + some Sep (10 months reached Sep 5th)




order of units of the above images because they are not clear (TUG reduces too much images size and we lose resolution)


----------



## Eric B (Nov 5, 2022)

youppi said:


> So, they didn't give any units of the winter months to Max.
> I normally don't use the matrix view but with the matrix view we can see that there is less availability then what we can think when we look at the list view.
> So, the complete inventory in The Club at Cabo Azul (2 nights stay) in matrix view is:
> Nov-Dec
> ...



At least they haven't this year for the beginning of Max. My thought is that they really do need to balance supply and demand and there is likely not a great number of people in Max yet. Additionally many of the folks in Max probably already have winter plans (I know I do). Being able to book a couple of nights in May worked out well for my schedule, though, and I might be able to use a couple of nights in October. I'd be more tempted by the bigger rooms or depending on the quality of the studios after I've been there myself - it's in a good location. I like what you get with the studios at the Westins, but Westin Los Cabos is a bit out of town.


----------



## GT75 (Nov 5, 2022)

Eric B said:


> My thought is that they really do need to balance supply and demand and there is likely not a great number of people in Max yet


If this is the case (and I am not disputing your statement), wouldn't that act more like RCI then?    I mean, would you expect HGV to release inventory in HGVC and HVC side periodically?


----------



## Eric B (Nov 5, 2022)

GT75 said:


> If this is the case (and I am not disputing your statement), wouldn't that act more like RCI then?    I mean, would you expect HGV to release inventory in HGVC and HVC side periodically?



I believe what we are seeing by comparing the inventory available on the DRI side and the HGV Max side for at least Cabo Azul shows that it is not a straight access to all inventory at the 6-month point. My hypothesis is that what we are seeing is an exchange system of sorts with the inventory available through Max being managed by either HGV or DRI or both. I can't tell if there is anything resembling the lower availability at Cabo Azul through Max as compared with DRI for the HGVC or bHC resorts in Max for the DRI side; that would be interesting to see and could help settle for us how the system is set up as HGV hasn't been terribly straightforward about that yet.


----------



## GT75 (Nov 5, 2022)

Eric B said:


> HGV hasn't been terribly straightforward about that yet.


100% agreement there.    I even think that everyone would agree with that.    @Eric B and @youppi, nice work, keep trying to figure it out.


----------



## Eric B (Nov 5, 2022)

@Clifbell, You're probably uniquely positioned to be able to compare the Max availability to the HGV and DRI availability from both sides. Could you look at a few random resorts within the 6-month Max booking window and see if they are identical for any? It seems like Cabo Azul is not through a comparison of the HGV side of Max and DRI native availability. I'm curious if the same situation is present for any other resorts and it will make good fodder for discussions with sales folks during "updates".

Thanks in advance!


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 5, 2022)

Eric B said:


> @Clifbell, You're probably uniquely positioned to be able to compare the Max availability to the HGV and DRI availability from both sides. Could you look at a few random resorts within the 6-month Max booking window and see if they are identical for any? It seems like Cabo Azul is not through a comparison of the HGV side of Max and DRI native availability. I'm curious if the same situation is present for any other resorts and it will make good fodder for discussions with sales folks during "updates".
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Have you paid your DRI, Club Dues for 2023? 
If, so how much was The Club Dues?


----------



## Eric B (Nov 5, 2022)

pedro47 said:


> Have you paid your DRI, Club Dues for 2023?
> If, so how much was The Club Dues?



I own in HGV and bHC with Max, not DRI.


----------



## GT75 (Nov 5, 2022)

Eric B said:


> @Clifbell, You're probably uniquely positioned to be able to compare the Max availability to the HGV and DRI availability from both sides. Could you look at a few random resorts within the 6-month Max booking window and see if they are identical for any? It seems like Cabo Azul is not through a comparison of the HGV side of Max and DRI native availability. I'm curious if the same situation is present for any other resorts and it will make good fodder for discussions with sales folks during "updates".



@Clifbell, this looks like an excellent Timeshare Traveler Episode 102.


----------



## Clifbell (Nov 5, 2022)

GT75 said:


> @Clifbell, this looks like an excellent Timeshare Traveler Episode 102.


Check out Episode 101.... I look at state by state availability in DRI locations... I also mentioned Hilton locations from DRI... It was just a point in time, but a good reference... I used screen grabs to capture the life results.


----------



## youppi (Nov 9, 2022)

@Eric B I checked Sunday (2022-11-06) some DRI resorts availability check-in for 2 nights stay in the Club using my HI Collection points and I grabbed the htlm of the matrix view of each of those resorts and saved them to files. 
After that, I created a script in Python to reproduce the matrix view in a Google sheet from the html file I grabbed last Sunday.
So, you can see the Google Sheet at this url: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1nx8fF7_jht-fXl8DT90sL-c97_VM_x3ioTz8BK-Rs2I/edit?usp=sharing

The list of resorts I grabbed the availability is: The Point at Poipu, Ka'anapali Beach Club, Cabo Azul, Sedona Summit and HVC Lake Tahoe.

Cabo Azul is not part of HI Collection. So, I'm limited to 10 months.
Only Sunset units at Sedona Summit are part of the HI Collection (13 months access). This is why the other units at Sedona Summit don't have any inventory after 10 months.
HVC Lake Tahoe has some inventory in the California Collection and HI Collection has 13 months access to the CA Collection inventory.


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 10, 2022)

I understand you can paid your 2023 MF on the website.
But The Club Dues for 2023 have not been publish on the website. What's Up.


----------



## Eric B (Nov 10, 2022)

youppi said:


> @Eric B I checked Sunday (2022-11-06) some DRI resorts availability check-in for 2 nights stay in the Club using my HI Collection points and I grabbed the htlm of the matrix view of each of those resorts and saved them to files.
> After that, I created a script in Python to reproduce the matrix view in a Google sheet from the html file I grabbed last Sunday.
> So, you can see the Google Sheet at this url: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1nx8fF7_jht-fXl8DT90sL-c97_VM_x3ioTz8BK-Rs2I/edit?usp=sharing
> 
> ...



Still nothing loaded for P@P or KBC. There's more availability available at Sedona Summit starting with a studio December 26, but nothing anywhere near what there is on your spreadsheet. Somewhat disappointing if Max had been my reason for upgrading, but there was enough to make it worth using since I had it. Will see if it gets better in the future.


----------

